# recording suggestions indicator display



## ps56k (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm not sure if this exists and I don't see it, or if its been mentioned previously...
I'd like to see some "indicator" when a show is being recorded, and it is a "suggestion". 
ie - when you see the red led, you don't know how or why the show is being recorded... especially if it is a "suggestion". Therefore, you are afraid to flip channels, since you presume that the show being recorded is being recorded for a reason - The program "info" display should add/change an icon to let you know the show is being recorded as a "suggestion".


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

There's no specific indicator in the current software. But if you try to change the channel (with the TiVo remote; don't try this with a cable/sat box remote), and the TiVo is recording a non-suggestion it will pop up a box asking if you really want to cancel that scheduled recording. If it was recording a suggestion it will just automatically cancel the suggestions, delete the partially recorded suggestion, and change the channel.

So you can just try to change the channel to find out if it was a suggestion.

That said, a specific indicator could be nice if they added that to a future software version.


----------



## Solver (Feb 17, 2005)

I always thought that a slow blinking red front panel light would be a great indictator for suggestion recordings.


----------



## tomandtam2001 (Oct 21, 2006)

You could always press the Info button. The Tivo suggested recordings show a Tivo in the top left corner.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

On the S3 you get a red light and the title for a requested show, and just the red light for a Suggestion.


----------

